# How would you search for an exchange?



## TUGBrian (Jun 6, 2008)

So in phase 2 of our new ad program will be built logic into both the direct exchange ads...and the buy/rent wish sections.

This logic will allow you to not only post your timeshare for direct exchange at no cost to you (no deposit or anything)

but it will allow you to input what you are looking for in a trade for your week.

Then our custom logic will automatically and continually search the database for matches and notify you when one or any is found!

What we need to know is HOW you would input this data...or more importantly WHAT you would input in such a section.

as it stands now...you simply put your description of your own property in with your direct exchange ad...and then in the same field type in:

"Id like to stay at disneys old key west village for christmas 2008" as a free form text field.  obviously we cant match that to a database entry =)

So...what we need to know are the absolute and must have key features you would input when submitting a direct exchange listing for what you are LOOKING FOR in trade.

for example.

1. The ability to select a specific resort or multiple specific resorts.

2. The ability to select a specific week or range of weeks

3. The ability to select a specific resort region (ie florida south) and or ad group (ie miami)



what else would you absolutely consider a MUST enter when creating your own ad telling someone what you would trade your week for?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 6, 2008)

none of you search for exchanges? =)


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 6, 2008)

Brian,

The ability to do direct exchanges is great but for me something I'll not use much. 

The reason is that I don't exchange my super high quality TS ( prime weeks at Club Intrawest) because I like to use them. Or I use the points from my CI (or other TSs) to reserve several lessor quality weeks which still have enough trading power to get me a great exchnage thru the exchange companies. 

So, I will not be reserving 1.5 years worth of points at CI to do a direct exchange. I'll use 1/2 years worth of points and try and get my exchange thru II (or RCI). 

Also, TUG sightings also make getting great "up grade" exchanges much easier than they would be otherwise.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 6, 2008)

understood...obviously some wont get use of the direct exchange program vs others.

but the current direct exchange page has hundreds of listings...so it is quite popular.

and its just one more thing we are offering with the membership =)

after all...if you can avoid paying a large exchange fee...why wouldnt you want to trade with another member!


----------



## lprstn (Jun 6, 2008)

I've searched for them on TUG or on www.redweek.com and email the owner.  None have panned out for me doing it that way.  So I've done exchanges with friends instead.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 6, 2008)

well the idea here is to input your own property for exchange (free of course...you dont deposit anything with TUG)

then you will enter in what you are looking for and let the TUG program do the work for you.

not to say that you can search manually...but this will do it for you =)

what I need to know...is how/what you would always enter in when searching for an exchange.


----------



## ginnylbs (Jun 6, 2008)

*When requesting an exchange - I do the following:*

I ask for a specific resort or list multiple specific resorts.
I ask for  a specific week or range of weeks or Spring-Summer-Fall-Winter -or month range
I state where it is that I want to exchange to.....
I state whether I am only trading ...for example...a 5-star or Marriott and want only the same type of exchange or whether I am willing to consider any trade in the area for my timefram

 - -I would like to have the ability to select a specific resort region and get my choices for 1 bedroom, 2 bedroom etc - or at least see what is available
- - I also like to know the major items in a resort -like AC, Dishwasher, washer-dryer, on the beach


----------



## short (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't know if I am typical.  I expect I am not but I look for exchanges are frequently specific to certain resorts or specific times.  As an example, I may be looking for San Diego near a beach for check in Sept 12,13,14 of 2008.  I may also be looking for specific resorts like say only those in Downtown San Diego or specific resorts such as Four Seasons Aviara or Marbrisa.

About 6 weeks is about all I am willing to shot gun(ie take a range of dates).

I guess if we are just getting emails of things that are of interest then area specific would be Ok as we do not have to make a deal we do not like.

I think resort codes(RCI and II) specific or area range would be logical.  A range of dates or months would also be logical

Short


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 6, 2008)

yes...my thinking is that you would rather recieve MORE broad match results via email/notification than fewer.

just trying to come up with an interface that is easily usable by members to input what they are looking for when exchanging with another member.

its not as easy as one would imagine =)


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 22, 2009)

*Confused over "Exchange Ads"*

The Exchange ads are a mix of 1) This is what I have as the listing with details about this is what I want in the detail of the ad.  I like these types of ads, as they make sense.  However there are a lot of 2) This is what I want Ads, with no idea of what they have for exchange.  

Is there anyway to seperate these types of ads in the exchange Ad pages.  Perhaps the 2nd type should be in the wish pages, but people incorrectly placed them in the Exchange Ad pages.


----------



## Lee B (Feb 22, 2009)

You want to automate this system, at least eventually.  So I think both for offering your interval as well as requesting one, you would choose among locations, starting with state, province or country, then more locally within that.

For example CA, Northern, interior, Tahoe; or FL, Gulf, central, Anna Maria Island.

Next a season, a month and in an offering, at least, a week.

Finally, at least when offering, a specific resort.

The system should not require a member to specify every one in a _request_ unless a choice would be 'Any.'   The more 'any's in a request should get more opportunities.

This exercise might end up telling us that the exchange companies really deserve their high fees.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 22, 2009)

unfortuantely each ad is submitted the same way, and when submitted...they were asked for "what they are looking for".

I can only assume that those that leave it blank, are interested in trading for anything!


----------

